# youtube vids in wma. datei umwandeln



## Snowmo (3. März 2008)

hi leute,
ich denk ziehmlich viele kennen ja des firefox add on wo man youtube vids etc. runterladen kann und dann schön aufm rechner hat. Aber ich bin auf der suche nach nem programm wo man diese vids in wma oda mp3 dateien umwandeln kann.

Wär echt nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.

mfg und schonmal danke
Mo


----------



## The Holy Paladin (3. März 2008)

Mit Hilfe des Real Players geht das auch prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## x3n0n (3. März 2008)

Das Viedo downloaden auf www.keepvid.com und mit einem Converter à la "flv2wma" oder "flv2avi" (Bei Google eingeben) oder so konverten.


----------



## Snowmo (3. März 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Das Viedo downloaden auf www.keepvid.com und mit einem Converter à la "flv2wma" oder "flv2avi" (Bei Google eingeben) oder so konverten.



hey danke... dann werd ich des wohl mal ausprobieren =)

mfg mo


----------



## Snowmo (3. März 2008)

The schrieb:


> Mit Hilfe des Real Players geht das auch prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke für den post... hab mir den realplayer grad geladen... aber bin noch am rausfinden wie man die umwandelt^^

mfg mo


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Snowmo schrieb:


> danke für den post... hab mir den realplayer grad geladen... aber bin noch am rausfinden wie man die umwandelt^^
> 
> mfg mo



damit kann man nur kuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


umwandlen empfele ich dir Super ©


----------



## Mr.Martin (5. März 2008)

Nimm doch gleich vixy.net. Gibt es auch als Program. 

Downloade: Klick mich (Achtung Downloade startet sofort!!!)


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2008)

Warum sollte er irgendwelchen Scheiss installieren wenns auch sowas gibt?
http://media-convert.com/konvertieren/


----------



## Naturix (23. März 2008)

Kann auch Super nur empfehlen.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/SUPER-2008-Bu...5_17370353.html


----------



## Ralsaar (23. März 2008)

Mr.Martin schrieb:


> Nimm doch gleich vixy.net.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, benutz ich auch ganz gern ma...
mfg...


----------



## Hoblino (23. März 2008)

Jup Super kann ich auch nur empfehlen ; )


----------

